
Sourcegraph Server 2.6: Symbol search for 75+ languages - slimsag
https://about.sourcegraph.com/blog/introducing-sourcegraph-server-2-6/
======
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. Happy to answer any questions.

Sourcegraph is code search and intelligence across all your code, integrated
with your code host (even giving you IDE-like hovers, definitions, references,
etc., when viewing code files and diffs on GitHub/etc.).

In addition to the things mentioned in the announcement, we've been making
steady improvements to code intelligence. Check out
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/docs/code-
intelligence](https://about.sourcegraph.com/docs/code-intelligence).

One of the things we see is that basically 100% of devs at Google and Facebook
use those companies' internal Sourcegraph-like tools for code
search/intelligence, and it makes them a lot happier and more productive as
devs. We think 100% of devs at every company should have amazing code search
and intelligence.

~~~
z1mm32m4n
Do you have support for Code Intelligence with Flow (for JavaScript) or Ruby
on your roadmap?

~~~
sqs
Flow-typed JavaScript works well with our existing JavaScript support. Post an
issue if you have any issues when trying it out:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/issues/issues](https://github.com/sourcegraph/issues/issues).

For Ruby, we haven't investigated the situation in a few months. Last time, we
checked out [https://github.com/mtsmfm/language_server-
ruby](https://github.com/mtsmfm/language_server-ruby) but it was not far
enough along. We maintain a table of language servers at
[http://langserver.org/](http://langserver.org/), and once they have support
for hovers, definitions, and references, we begin to plan to integrate them.
We'll be releasing a roadmap for Sourcegraph language support soon with a lot
more docs for how to integrate existing language servers, too.

------
wasd
"75+ languages" \-- Does this mean that non typed languages are now supported?
Ruby, python, and etc?

~~~
lindax
We have full language support for Python, see
[https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/ansible/ansible/-/blob/co...](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/ansible/ansible/-/blob/contrib/inventory/apache-
libcloud.py#L70:18).

We also have symbol support for Ruby and many other languages, see
[https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/Homebrew/brew](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/Homebrew/brew)
and symbol search screen recording
[https://cl.ly/0p2a131B3r04](https://cl.ly/0p2a131B3r04).

\-- Linda, PM @ Sourcegraph

~~~
alain_gilbert
Is there a list of what exactly are these 75 languages ?

~~~
lindax
Yep. Sourcegraph uses Universal Ctags in our symbol search, you can see the
full list of supported languages here [https://github.com/universal-
ctags](https://github.com/universal-ctags).

------
influxbox
Eager to take the new server for a test spin. Great work guys. :)

